# Bermuda Lawn problem - Poa Annua



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Even though I put down Pre-emergent early this fall, I have a bad case of Poa Annua in my Bermuda.  Any Lawn experts on here?  I understand this time of year, when Bermuda goes dormant I can spray roundup on the Poa Annua to kill it, but how do I know for sure my Bermuda is dormant?  Anybody ever had Poa Annua issues before and how did you get rid of it?


----------



## HortDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Early as when? Did it get rained in within a 7-14 day period with a 1/2" of irrigation/rain? What type? At what rate? Do not spray your bermuda with round-up anytime soon unless we have a real winter. It can be done but, a professional would have to look at it and depending on how thick you canopy is will affect it also. With the temps going up and down so much the germination period for poa or blue grass has happened several times. There are pesticides to treat it foramsulfron and other sulfron's ex: trade name revolver will treat it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2012)

HortDawg said:


> There are pesticides to treat it foramsulfron and other sulfron's ex: trade name revolver will treat it.



You mean herbicides I believe.

To the OP, what pre-M did you apply and when?


----------



## HortDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Herbicides, insecticides, and miticides are all pesticides. The pest is a undesirable annual grassy weed. Just had to say that so if the pesticide division for the Dept of Ag is monitoring our thread we can keep our Cat 24 licenses.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 18, 2012)

Ortho nutsedge killer!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Ortho nutsedge killer!



It won't dent it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It won't dent it.



Just like any "tuff as nails" weed , it will require a regiment!      http://ag.arizona.edu/pubs/crops/az1246/az12463c9.pdf


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 18, 2012)

*Twice...*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean herbicides I believe.
> 
> To the OP, what pre-M did you apply and when?



First week of Sept and then again first week of Oct. I used the home depot pre-E.

Also I do 2 early spring treatments ever year.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 18, 2012)

Wait another 2-3 weeks once we get some really good cold weather and then round up.  Just go light on the mixture.  No more than an ounce per gallon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> First week of Sept and then again first week of Oct. I used the home depot pre-E.
> 
> Also I do 2 early spring treatments ever year.



Just curious, how much are you spending on OTC chemicals and fertilizers a year at HD?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 19, 2012)

*Guessing around 100.00*

a year for Pre and 60.00 for fertilizer.


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would advise against using Roundup in your turf grass, no matter how dormant it looks. Image will kill poa and any other grassy weed in your yard. It will kill wild garlic (onion) too. Any fescue that sprouts up will die after a round of Image. It will not hurt warm season turf as long as you don't apply it just before going dormant or just before green up. It will probably require two applications, but Image will get rid of it.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've got around 8 or 9 patches green stuff (POA maybe?) growing in mine now.  Would it be too late to apply some pre-m now or should I just wait until spring?    

I've used the Spectricide weedstop in the bottle you hook to a hose.  I "extra treat" weeds but mostly just spray the lawn.  It works pretty good against broadleaf weeds and even spraying alot on the bermuda doesn't seem to hurt it any.  I have accidently dumped too much fertilizer on the ground before and it burned the bermuda and killed it.   

I think the pre-m might work better though since it's a longer lasting form.  Also, when should I seed some?  I've got bare patches where I filled in some holes.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> a year for Pre and 60.00 for fertilizer.



For just a few dollars more, I would consider paying a pro. The Pre-M's you are spending your money on obviously aren't working.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 20, 2012)

ranger1977 said:


> I would advise against using Roundup in your turf grass, no matter how dormant it looks.



Why?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> For just a few dollars more, I would consider paying a pro. The Pre-M's you are spending your money on obviously aren't working.




I know...I'm thinking about making that switch myself.  Know of anyone you'd recommend in the Covington area?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried several over the years and the only one that has operated flawlessly, and also happens to be competitively priced is Kemko. I've had them since last March and there isn't anything that remotely looks like a weed in my lawn for the first time, ever.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by ranger1977
> I would advise against using Roundup in your turf grass, no matter how dormant it looks.
> 
> Originally Posted by rjcruiser
> Why?



The point on that is to be 100% positive it is 100% dormant. If the growth nodes at ground level are green at all you can damage the turf. My Zoysia has had green growth nodes up until the past 2 weeks. You have to get on your hands and knees part the grass and visually inspect the turf at ground level, just because the top looks brown don't assume...check


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 30, 2012)

I would advise against it. One of my neighbors did a "round-up" treatment to his Bermuda last fall and it didn't come back until the end of June. He almost killed the entire yard. Apparently it wasn't quite dormant when he lightly sprayed it.


----------



## Hewitt44 (Dec 30, 2012)

I oversee a golf course and landscape company, send me a message and I can take care of your weed pressure.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Dec 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've tried several over the years and the only one that has operated flawlessly, and also happens to be competitively priced is Kemko. I've had them since last March and there isn't anything that remotely looks like a weed in my lawn for the first time, ever.



Hugh, what does Kemko charge? I see the truck in Winder often. PM me if you'd like. I'm SO tired of spraying my yard and it not working.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2012)

MonroeTaco said:


> Hugh, what does Kemko charge? I see the truck in Winder often. PM me if you'd like. I'm SO tired of spraying my yard and it not working.



Like others, it is based on your square footage of lawn area. I only get my front yard sprayed due to having dogs in the backyard and not wanting to expose them to the chemicals.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Dec 31, 2012)

Dang you're quick... Thanks. I'll just do the front too, I don't have anything BUT weeds in the back, and they're keeping the dirt in place.


----------

